# Laptop Issue - no keys on the keyboard are working



## fossyant (22 Dec 2021)

SIL has just dropped her laptop off saying the keys have suddenly stopped working. I've tried FN and F buttons, holding right shift down, deleting the drivers and even an external keyboard, nothing.

Is there anything obvious I've missed ?


----------



## bonzobanana (22 Dec 2021)

Does an external USB mouse still work? I wonder if the I/O chip has failed, maybe a USB port was shorted. Has fluid got into the laptop?


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2021)

not turned on sticky keys by mistake? (I don't know what that does but it's always alarming to get the warning after the cat has walked on the keyboard )


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2021)

Can't get into Bios either, so could be knackered.


----------



## MichaelW2 (22 Dec 2021)

Have you tried turning it off and turning it back on again?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2021)

I was just searching for suggestions online; I found this gem:

"_If your keyboard is not functioning, open a command prompt and type the following..._" 

A bit like the idiot call centre worker who refused to let my sister close our late mother's account unless our dead parent came to the phone to authorise it!


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Dec 2021)

Need more details.

Model of laptop would help. It might be easy to open up and check that some of the ribbon cables arent loose inside or if it is kaput. Maybe parts are cheaper to source compared to replacing the entire laptop. Ive done a few laptop keypad swaps in my time I would be happy to assist as much as i can virtually.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2021)

Happened to an old Acer of mine, so got an external mini keyboard for £12, works fine now.
Perixx PERIBOARD-409U Wired USB Mini Keyboard, Black, UK Layout : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## cougie uk (22 Dec 2021)

Was just gonna say plug in an external keyboard if you have one.


----------



## SydZ (22 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was just searching for suggestions online; I found this gem:
> 
> "_If your keyboard is not functioning, open a command prompt and type the following..._"
> 
> A bit like the idiot call centre worker who refused to let my sister close our late mother's account unless our dead parent came to the phone to authorise it!


Reminds me of an old POST error before USB became the connector of choice for keyboards.

“Keyboard error. Press any key to continue.”


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2021)

External keyboard not working, nor is the external mouse (both known working) - just deleted the usb drivers and trying again.

Old Toshiba Satellite C660D

As for what's happened to it, I just got presented with it - no working can you fix.


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2021)

SydZ said:


> Reminds me of an old POST error before USB became the connector of choice for keyboards.
> 
> “Keyboard error. Press any key to continue.”


Where is the 'ANY' key


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> External keyboard not working, nor is the external mouse (both known working) - just deleted the usb drivers and trying again.
> 
> Old Toshiba Satellite C660D
> 
> As for what's happened to it, I just got presented with it - no working can you fix.


Tell them to take it to someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Tell them to take it to someone who knows what they are doing


Who will then say "_It will cost you more than it's worth to fix it!_"...

... or fix it and charge more than it is worth!


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Who will then say "_It will cost you more than it's worth to fix it!_"...
> 
> ... or fix it and charge more than it is worth!


So…then it’s time for a new one in the sales


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> So…then it’s time for a new one in the sales



She can't afford one - the shower has broken and she can't afford another either.

External keyboard now working - going to try and get into the bios.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> External keyboard not working, nor is the external mouse (both known working) - just deleted the usb drivers and trying again.
> 
> Old Toshiba Satellite C660D
> 
> As for what's happened to it, I just got presented with it - no working can you fix.



Here is an old guide on how to remove the keyboard



Here are some keyboards - a majority of them about £9 with free shipping

The one that has the most sales is £9.29

You should really start paying attention about 27 seconds into the video where the guy lifts the keyboard off and exposes the ribbon cable underneath. They can be fragile so you dont want to yank on it too hard. Lift the keyboard a little and check the ribbon underneath. If its seated correctly, pull it out anyway and clean the contacts with rubbing alcohol or give it a wipe down and plug it back in again.

If you've plugged in an external keyboard and it still doesnt work then I suggest trying to uninstall any software relating to the use of HOTKEYS if you have something installed. Some laptops require you to have certain sofware installed to use the FN+F1 or whatever sort of keyboard short cuts. It could be a software conflict.

If not then just double check that you havent used a hot key to disable the keyboard - This sounds extremely obvious and quite stupid i know but I assure you its happened to people that have come to me before and all it took was an FN+(Key) combination to turn the keyboard or trackpad back on. Sometimes its the obvious things that people neglect to try out and they panic

Worst comes to worst. ship it to me and i'll do the work for a medium rare dry aged steak so long as replacement parts are supplied.


----------



## roadrash (22 Dec 2021)

I have only one suggestion, if all else fails, get a bigger hammer


----------



## si_c (22 Dec 2021)

Inability to use the keybaord to enter the BIOS indicates something more fundamental with the built in keyboard, assuming of course that you've ensured the keyboard isn't disabled using a function key. If the external keyboard is working then try resetting the BIOS back to factory settings.

If it continues to fail you could try taking the machine apart and checking the contacts on the ribbon cable. Look for any signs of corrosion on the mainboard at the same time. If that fails it may well be time to consider a replacement., especially if the computer is running windows 7.


----------



## DaveReading (22 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> So…then it’s time for a new one in the sales



Even that's not foolproof - I bought a new Lenovo laptop for SWMBO last year. It booted up nicely, but there was no combination of Fn and any other key that would get a single key on the keyboard to work.

Returned to the merchant, happily the replacement worked fine.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Where is the 'ANY' key


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2021)

I've decided I'm not spending more time on it - I've got an external keyboard working so i'll send it back with that, the built in keyboard is dead. She only uses it for doing invoices, so it's only really a 'desktop'.


----------

